# Swarm trap lure dispensing methods



## GregH (Aug 4, 2016)

Just wondering if any of you have any methods or tricks to dispense swarm trap lure and make it slow release.


----------



## Reef Resiner (Jun 9, 2015)

Put the lure on cotton balls and put it in a zip lock bag. Swarm commander makes a swarm Lure that looks like a car mirror ornament. That's what I would go with if you are looking for something to set and forget. The one I got has been out of the package for a year and still reeks like LGO.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Similar as above, I dip a Q tip, drop into a snack zip lock and zip. Lasts the season and into fall. No need to refresh.


----------



## PAHunter62 (Jan 26, 2011)

I deploy swarm traps 4 hours from my apiaries. I obviously do not get out to check them very often. I use either a 2 inch piece of fast food shake straw stuffed with cotton and place a dropper full into it for slow release (stapled to the back side of the trap away from the entrance), or dip both ends of a QTip into the LGO and place into a sandwich /snack baggie on the floor. I don't believe you can use too much LGO - Last year I emptied two full droppers onto the trap lids in addition to the above and closed them up. I caught 15 swarms in a month and had to pull my traps due to lack of equipment.

PAHunter62


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

No need to dispense slow release. I apply once and the traps are good for months. Both LGO and SCL.


----------



## charmd2 (May 25, 2008)

I use centerfuge tubes with a small hole poked in the lid.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

When I did trap, I would dip both ends of a q tip and staple under the outside lip of the telescopic cover on the front of the trap. One end was dipped in LGO and the other in queen juice. The whole idea is the scent is carried by the wind. The most important thing to remember is to trap upwind from known or likely feral hives.


----------

